# Cancelling Aer Lingus flights and using the cost towards another trip



## bond-007 (18 Jul 2006)

Myself and the mrs currently have a return flight to Vienna booked for October. We are thinking of going to france instead. Can we cancel the vienna booking and use the credit towards another flight? I know they will probably charge a fee. We paid €250 dor the flights. 

Questions how long does the credit last for? Can I book just 1 flight say for myself out of the proceeds? 

Thanks in advance for your opinions.

007


----------



## HelloJed (18 Jul 2006)

There's a guide to changing your booking on Aerlingus here:

http://www.flyaerlingus.com/cgi-bin/obel01im1Support/how_to_change.jsp?BV_SessionID=@@@@0646897070.1153210618@@@@&BV_EngineID=cccjaddigemmklgcefecfigdffgdfkg.0&P_OID=-536880753&Category=2http://www.flyaerlingus.com/cgi-bin...efecfigdffgdfkg.0&P_OID=-536880753&Category=2

It allows you to cancel your current booking and re-book another flight at the same time, not sure if you can cancel it and then retain the credit for another time. 

There's a charge of 35 euro per person per segment of journey, so if you bought two flights it'll work out to be 140 euro I believe. You'll also have to make up any difference in price between the first and second booking.

Good luck!


----------

